# Park City Ski Herf 08/09



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Would anyone be interested in this? I would love to host a Ski/Cigar/Pipe Herf this winter sometime (January-March is the best for snow), but I'll leave the dates up in the air. If there's interest, we will come to a consensus as a group. Jenn and I are moving into a new house, but we should have between 3-5 spare bedrooms for you guys to crash in. For you non-Utah skiers, there are way more resorts within 10 minutes of my house than we would have time to ski! The closest to me are Deer Valley (super nice), Park City Mountain (my favorite in the Park City area), and the Canyons (tons of terrain), but Alta and Snowbird are epic and are within a 40 minute drive. I'm also only 35 minutes from the airport, so we'll spend most of our time skiing, drinking, smoking, and eating (in that order!), and not driving around. Let me know by replying to this thread if you are interested!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Any fishing up there? Skiing doesnt work for this *******.....but maybe some water.

Keep me informed.....might try to swing it.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I love Park City (and i don't even ski)! Depending on the date, i may be able to convince the wifey to go. Here's a pic of us there in Jan. 07


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Any fishing up there? Skiing doesnt work for this *******.....but maybe some water.
> 
> Keep me informed.....might try to swing it.


Come up during the summer man, the fly fishing up here is world class!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

butterbeezy said:


> I love Park City (and i don't even ski)! Depending on the date, i may be able to convince the wifey to go. Here's a pic of us there in Jan. 07


Nice man! Did you guys come up for Sundance?


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

pistol said:


> Nice man! Did you guys come up for Sundance?


We did come up for Sundance. We saw alot of famous people roaming the streets. It's crazy how that little downtown strip gets insanely busy for 1 week.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

butterbeezy said:


> We did come up for Sundance. We saw alot of famous people roaming the streets. It's crazy how that little downtown strip gets insanely busy for 1 week.


Dude, Sundance blows (that's not true, I love Sundance, but it gets so busy here)! I love the movies, we went to 12 this year, but holy shit does the traffic suck! We go to the store before the festival and try not to drive until it's over (unless we are going to a movie)! Sundance is the best time to ski though because the slopes are practically empty. I think half of California comes up for about 10 days!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

pistol said:


> Come up during the summer man, the fly fishing up here is world class!


I will hit you up on that. Cold and my pasty skin dont mix.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

pistol said:


> Would anyone be interested in this? I would love to host a Ski/Cigar/Pipe Herf this winter sometime (January-March is the best for snow), but I'll leave the dates up in the air. If there's interest, we will come to a consensus as a group. Jenn and I are moving into a new house, but we should have between 3-5 spare bedrooms for you guys to crash in. For you non-Utah skiers, there are way more resorts within 10 minutes of my house than we would have time to ski! The closest to me are Deer Valley (super nice), Park City Mountain (my favorite in the Park City area), and the Canyons (tons of terrain), but Alta and Snowbird are epic and are within a 40 minute drive. I'm also only 35 minutes from the airport, so we'll spend most of our time skiing, drinking, smoking, and eating (in that order!), and not driving around. Let me know by replying to this thread if you are interested!


Hey Pete...very nice of you to offer. :chk

I'm game...as you know, I love Skiing Utah.

Is this a pure Herf, or would wives be invited too.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

You know I'm down - just have to start saving now.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Dandee said:


> Hey Pete...very nice of you to offer. :chk
> 
> I'm game...as you know, I love Skiing Utah.
> 
> Is this a pure Herf, or would wives be invited too.


Wives are totally invited! I'm an easy going guy man, if you just wanted to make it a ski trip and just hang out with the herfers for a little while, that'd totally be cool too. Mikey, just save enough for a plane ticket and lift passes man!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

pistol said:


> Mikey, just save enough for a plane ticket and lift passes man!


Haha - exactly. Plane ticket - $300. Lift tickets - $60/day. Double that for the fiance. I'll work it out.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I am 90% sure I will be able to get out to Park City this year :tu


----------

